

Ask HN: Web Developers - How do you manage your charts? - akat

...or specifically Fusion Charts?
We have tons of fusioncharts embedded in dozens on web apps where I work.<p>The problem is - everytime you want to display data from the database as a new chart in the web application, you have to "code the middle tier".
We use java so it involves JDBC and rowset iteration and creating Fusion Chart XML for the chart.<p>How do you manage this better? I am surprised that there is no "middle tier" software that complements Fusion Charts and I am thinking of building one.<p>Basically a UI where you enter your query, map it, save the config and reference it in your web UI via ID. Will also help "centralize" and manage all the chart configurations across webapps.<p>Thoughts? (This is my first post but feel free to beat me.)
======
akat
_bump_

